# U.S. Stove Window mount Firebox exhaust vents cracking?!?



## abloy (Feb 13, 2012)

So, I have about 25 bags of pellets through my month old EcoAire 2400 window pellet stove.  Its running great, and with softwood pellets it will go about 2 days without cleaning, even with most of that time set on 3 or or above. 

I have only two complaints:

1. Starting straight out of the box, the pressure light flashes during operation intermittently, though the stove keeps running. I called U.S. Stove, and explained that I wanted to know what the flashes meant, and got promised a followup call or email...I'm still waiting. Does anyone have a direct line or extension to get a real engineer on the phone there?

2. The vent holes at the top of the box (i.e. where the exhaust gases go) have slowly distorted and even lost some metal.  At first, it just warped the vent area, then it actually ripped the metal.  See the attached pics.  Since it runs OK, I suppose the only issue is that it probably is getting more draft than it should.  My inclination is to wait until the heating season is over, then make them replace it, since loosing some pellet efficiency beats the heck out of burning HHO.  Any risks to that? The holes seems to have stabilized now. 

(Sorry for the cell phone pics, the wierd red stuff seemed to be sort of a paint or primer on the firebox that's showing (my vaccume nozzle gets red stuff on it when I vacuum that area).


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks like what you are burning is either really hot or corrosive.  It could also be bad metal.

I'd stop using the stove and get USSC on the phone ship them some pictures and take it from there. 

In my totally nonprofessional opinion the stove should not be used until it is fixed or replaced.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 14, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> Looks like what you are burning is either really hot or corrosive.  It could also be bad metal.
> 
> I'd stop using the stove and get USSC on the phone ship them some pictures and take it from there.
> 
> In my totally nonprofessional opinion the stove should not be used until it is fixed or replaced.



I agree with Smokey. I dont know how or where the smoke/ash path is in that stove.  But that area screams High Heat "Overfire". It could be corrosion? But the deterioration being from heat is my 1st guess....

Now on to my question?? Where did you get these pellets? I live near Medina/Ashland area and work in Cleveland. Never heard of these Wayne Davis "Softies"??

Dont know a lot about that particular model. 

Your stove, your call. Just a bystander.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Feb 14, 2012)

I agree with Smokey.  Holy crap, Batman!  No way would I be using that stove!  No wonder you used 1/2 ton in one month.  It must have been like a blast furnace in that little sucker.  I would be screaming bloody murder at US Stove and DEMANDING answers and a new stove.  I'd be calling every 5 minutes after they said 'someone' would get back to me.  By all means, send them pictures and a link to this thread so they can see that their stove is getting the wrong kind of attention.  Put those pictures over on IBurncorn.com  http://www.iburncorn.com/new-forum/37-us-stove-company

DON'T let them push you around!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 14, 2012)

I wouldn't be using it either. I'd be demanding answers too! 

Just plan scary!


----------



## imacman (Feb 14, 2012)

Ditto what everyone above said....do NOT use that stove anymore.  Somethings definitely wrong there.


----------



## abloy (Feb 14, 2012)

Honestly, the woman I talked to at U.S. stove seemed more disinterested than anything else, and I probably came off sounding a little crazy.  She said the flashing pressure light was a normal self-check, and I essentially told her that was fine, if she'd explain exactly what conditions trigger it.  I told her that I was an engineer, familiar with electronics, and that somewhere there was a service manual or document that explained exactly what conditions triggered the light, etc.  I.E. the microprocessor on the board must be lighting it in response to SOMETHING.  At the point when I called them, the drilled hole area was just a little warped, not torn, so I didn't make much of that part at all. I'll definitely call them again. 

To be fair, I am burning about a bag of pellets a day, so the stove is working hard.  I think I noticed the warping starting with some crappy pennington nature's heat pellets, running on 3 or 4.  There was a bunch of crap built up in that area that was glowing during operation, so maybe it was depositing something flammable there, and burned it?

The damage seems to have pretty much stopped at this point, and doesn't seem to cause any structural issues.  The exhaust passage above the damaged plate looks pretty good to me, etc.  Personally, I think there was some sort of stress relief/metallurgy problem, since the drilled area twisted on its center.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 14, 2012)

You are likely looking at a creosote or other volatile condensate burn off or what is also known as a piddle poor excuse for metal from across the great pond.  I would not trust that stove.

I have a link for you so you'll understand exactly where I am coming from: https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/89123/


----------



## abloy (Feb 14, 2012)

Well I've talked to U.S. stove, emailed them pictures, and they're evaluating them.  

In the meantime, since you guys seemed a little shocked about the amount of pellets I burned, I've gone back through the manual for the stove:

http://www.usstove.com/resources/OwnersManuals/2400.pdf

I don't see anything prohibiting running the stove the way I've been:  Usually its set at 1 or 2 at night and while I'm at work, and I tend to kick it up to 4-5 on cold evenings when I'm at home.  With average pellets, it gets cooled down, vacuumed, and burn pot scraped daily, with softwood, once every 2-3 days. I've had the spark arrestor off twice to clean it, though it really didn't have much in it.


----------



## ByCo (Feb 14, 2012)

Mine was doing the same thing. I checked the USSC web site just now and I noticed that there online support is now up and running so I IM'd them about this. Their rep, Kim, told me to send a picture of the damage to "claims@usstove.com". Now I have to dig it out of the closet in the spare bedroom to take a pic. Maybe we can get something out of this, probably just another POS stove but I guess thats better than nothing.LOL


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 14, 2012)

that "red stuff" is steel when it gets really really hot! looks to be in my mind (keep in mind i do not know anything about that stove but i know a thing or two about steel and heat and pellet stoves in general) there is far and away too much direct heat being applied to that section of the stove. is this section directly above the burn pot or is it the opening from the firebox to the exhaust channel leading out of the stove?

also i would echo the feelings of previous posters in that YOU SHOULD NOT RUN THIS UNIT ANY MORE before at bare minimum having it inspected by a professional, or better yet a factory trained rep of some sort if they have one availible. im not going to comment on the design as first i dont slam anyone elses product in here, and secondly i dont know the "ins and outs" of this stove. what i see here though is certainly not what i would expect as normal by any means.

how long has the unit been in operation?
how much fuel have you burned in it?

EDIT i reread the post (im a dummy sometimes) 25 bags and this metal is burnt up like that , definately somthing terribly wrong, get the stove replaced and do not use it any more before doing so!


----------



## ByCo (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes, that area is directly above the burn pot.

I like the idea behind this stove but the exicution needs more work. A serious redesign is in order if they going to keep selling them. As you can see from my signature, mine's been replaced with one of your now.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 14, 2012)

ByCo said:
			
		

> Yes, that area is directly above the burn pot.
> 
> I like the idea behind this stove but the exicution needs more work. A serious redesign is in order if they going to keep selling them. As you can see from my signature, mine's been replaced with one of your now.



i see that , kool! 

i have to admit im intrigued by the concept of the window mounted unit , but i havent really looked at one in person. as i said earlier im not one to hammer any other companies in here as i think its in bad taste to do so, but your particular unit is showing a massive amount of concentrated heat at that "vent" i cannot imagine it was operating as they intended it to be, somthing was causing the unit to burn improperly, and its probably somthing internal to the unit or its controlling software. 

hopefullt USSC will be reasonable about this, FWIW they usually are pretty decent from what i have been told.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 14, 2012)

Sounds like they need an isolator where the flames lick the burned out area. Ceramic or fire brick should keep it from burnout.


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks to my unprofessional eye that there should be some type of baffle plate, heat shield, impingement plate, or one of the other names for a heavy plate that sits over the flame to diffuse the heat and keep the liter stuff fom doing that.


----------



## abloy (Feb 14, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> that "red stuff" is steel when it gets really really hot! looks to be in my mind (keep in mind i do not know anything about that stove but i know a thing or two about steel and heat and pellet stoves in general) there is far and away too much direct heat being applied to that section of the stove. is this section directly above the burn pot or is it the opening from the firebox to the exhaust channel leading out of the stove?
> 
> also i would echo the feelings of previous posters in that YOU SHOULD NOT RUN THIS UNIT ANY MORE before at bare minimum having it inspected by a professional, or better yet a factory trained rep of some sort if they have one availible. im not going to comment on the design as first i dont slam anyone elses product in here, and secondly i dont know the "ins and outs" of this stove. what i see here though is certainly not what i would expect as normal by any means.
> 
> ...



The red stuff is more like a paint than anything else, its definitely not rust, and I'm not talking about it glowing red in operation. Its pretty weird stuff actually. 

I guess its had almost exactly 5 weeks of operation, and somewhere between 25 and 30 bags of pellets through it.  It has been ran on the highest setting, i.e. 5, for hours (maybe 6 max) at a time,, but there's nothing contraindicating that in the manual (actually it says that the stove will slow pellet delivery first, then shut off, if overheating).  The funny part is I noticed the metal warping after burning relatively low heat, crappy pellets, not when burning hot ones (Hamer's, softwoods, etc). 

I still would like to know why the pressure light flashes intermittently during operation.  It might be a sign that its running too hot, in which it would have been nice to know so I could reduce the heat setting.  

Honestly, if it wasn't under warranty (firebox for 3 years), I'd probably machine out a piece of heat resistant 300 series stainless with a hole pattern similar to the original firebox ceiling, and mount with screws to it.  the physical integrity of the firebox seems OK otherwise. 

I'm still waiting for US Stove to respond to the pictures at this point.

ETA: Thanks so much for all of the helpful comments and support on this


----------



## tjnamtiw (Feb 14, 2012)

abloy said:
			
		

> Well I've talked to U.S. stove, emailed them pictures, and they're evaluating them.
> 
> In the meantime, since you guys seemed a little shocked about the amount of pellets I burned, I've gone back through the manual for the stove:
> 
> ...



I was just wondering if the stove's feed rates as programmed were way off.  Not blaming it on you since I don't believe you have any control over how much goes into the auger (feed gate) or how long it turns on each heat setting.  If a stove gives you a choice to burn on HIGH or MAX, then the darn thing should be designed to handle the heat.  Stoves that say 'don't burn on HIGH for over a certain period of time' scare me.


----------



## gbreda (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry, not to rain on any company's parade, but there is something that I just dont trust in having a wood-burning apparatus in my window.  Dont think I could sleep with that there.

Just my 2 pennies...who knows maybe others thought the same of the first window A/C units.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 14, 2012)

Steel is steel of course, except if it is not properly made, in which case it is just a collection of things that don't always respond to heat in the manner you want.

Couple high heat and bad steel kiss whatever it is in bye bye.

Now things that produce high heat are also present in wood, add a little restriction and you are over the specification for a lot of steel.

See Harman's burn pots in their large furnaces and boilers.  Looks like temperatures above what they thought would be there.

Take a look at some of the posts on here about creeping metal doors and loss of door seals (Hey USSC I'm speaking of some of your stuff here.).

Hi Mike glad you dropped in.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 14, 2012)

gbreda said:
			
		

> Sorry, not to rain on any company's parade, but there is something that I just dont trust in having a wood-burning apparatus in my window.  Dont think I could sleep with that there.
> 
> Just my 2 pennies...who knows maybe others thought the same of the first window A/C units.



Lets put it this way G, I wasn't gonna run right out and get one anytime soon. ;-)


----------



## ByCo (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, somebody had to try the design out. :cheese:


----------



## tjnamtiw (Feb 15, 2012)

ByCo said:
			
		

> Well, somebody had to try the design out. :cheese:



If you search, you'll see that there have been quite a few on here who have them installed and running.  There have been a few problems but nothing like what we see on this thread.  Most are happy with them.  The only downside is the ridiculous price that USSC has set as retail.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 15, 2012)

The way the combustion blower on US models "Pulse" on and off could contribute to the added heat there. Seeing how that area is right above the pot??


----------



## thedak (Feb 15, 2012)

My Harmin doesn't look like that...


----------



## boblavertu (Feb 19, 2012)

All I keep hearing is good (?) things about the window stove but every person I've talked to who has one has told me they had multiple problems with the controls. His was replaced twice before it malfunctioned and caused a house fire. After mine caught fire a fire investigator hired by my insurance company told me they tried to get State Fire Marshall in Maine to ban the stoves. 
I never got more than 8 hours out of a load , half a bag,  of pellets on low settings and cleaned it every day. I used premium pellets.


----------



## BIGISLANDHIKERS (Feb 19, 2012)

*"I donâ€™t see anything prohibiting running the stove the way Iâ€™ve been:  Usually its set at 1 or 2 at night and while Iâ€™m at work, and I tend to kick it up to 4-5 on cold evenings when Iâ€™m at home."*


You are using this stove when you are at work?

The only way I would use it is if I was standing next to it with a garden hose!

BIH


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 5, 2012)

abloy said:
			
		

> Honestly, the woman I talked to at U.S. stove seemed more disinterested than anything else, and I probably came off sounding a little crazy.  She said the flashing pressure light was a normal self-check, and I essentially told her that was fine, if she'd explain exactly what conditions trigger it.  I told her that I was an engineer, familiar with electronics, and that somewhere there was a service manual or document that explained exactly what conditions triggered the light, etc.  I.E. the microprocessor on the board must be lighting it in response to SOMETHING.  At the point when I called them, the drilled hole area was just a little warped, not torn, so I didn't make much of that part at all. I'll definitely call them again.
> 
> To be fair, I am burning about a bag of pellets a day, so the stove is working hard.  I think I noticed the warping starting with some crappy pennington nature's heat pellets, running on 3 or 4.  There was a bunch of crap built up in that area that was glowing during operation, so maybe it was depositing something flammable there, and burned it?
> 
> The damage seems to have pretty much stopped at this point, and doesn't seem to cause any structural issues.  The exhaust passage above the damaged plate looks pretty good to me, etc.  Personally, I think there was some sort of stress relief/metallurgy problem, since the drilled area twisted on its center.



Ask her what caused these 2 HOUSE FIRES using their window pellet stove

Maine Fire
 https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/89123/

MaryLand Fire
 https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/92069/


----------



## bolt115 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have same stove same problems exactly......have you had any luck resolving issue?


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 14, 2012)

bolt115 said:


> I have same stove same problems exactly......have you had any luck resolving issue?



Welcome bolt115..... How long did you have the stove? 

What was your original impressions, with this unot?  At what firing rates were you using? 

Also, do you have any pics? Have you tried contacting US Stove?


----------



## bolt115 (Jul 14, 2012)

I bought the US Stove 2400 window unit in Oct 2011.  At first in ran great though the longest in ran was 8hr mostly due to hopper inefficiency. after 2 months I did notice area above burn pot beginning to warp and I will add a pic of current condition. Another problem that started at end of heating season is it wont stay running.  After it heats up it shuts off with error light blinking, as already mentioned not very helpful in diagnosing. I just sent note to US Stove and am waiting for a response.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 14, 2012)

With a hole in the top of the firebox..? Its probably drawing air from somewhere its not supposed to and the vacuum switch is letting go?? Or maybe the Overtemp disc is up top and the lack of a layer of steel, gets it to hot, to quick..

For people to have these problems after 1 yr of service.... Makes me wonder about the R & D department at US Stove. Did they not run this stove through the ringer before release?  

Englander has a new Pellet stove and Pellet Grill/Smoker coming out this yr. But they have been in testing and trails for awhile now.  I dont work for them, and I have heard about it for about 5 months.  

Hope the get your issue and the OP's resolved. Its pretty Chitty that you spend that much money on something that puts yoirself and your family in danger.......


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 14, 2012)

Shut these things down folks. This is scary stuff. Yeah I know it isn't cold right now. Just don't even think about firing them back up.

I have a perfect application for something like this but just could not make myself hang a pellet stove in a window. Glad I didn't.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jul 15, 2012)

Your stove has been over-fired, exactly how that happened I don't know, I have an idea though.   Can you provide the actual fuel feed rate?


----------



## bolt115 (Jul 16, 2012)

I never had the outside of the stove get hot enough to be a fire hazard...even when it did run.  I have seen a couple of posts referencing fires started because of the 2400 but no specifics. Do not get me wrong I hope to get rid of this darn stove before fall but I can't say I was concerned about fire. I think the problem with the metal above burn pot has to do with metal quality not temperature...


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jul 16, 2012)

bolt115 said:


> I think the problem with the metal above burn pot has to do with metal quality not temperature...


 

Maybe, maybe not

A little history is in order the controllers can have incorrect information set in them which in turn leads to over firing, one symptom of that is exactly what happened to the area above the burn pot.

It is also possible for ash build up in the burn pot to both increase the temperature in the burn pot and place the fire closer to the metal above the burn pot this also leads to over firing etc...

It is also possible that the metal is defective.

In any event what you have now is a damaged stove that should not be fired at all.


----------



## bolt115 (Jul 16, 2012)

I heard back from Josh at US Stove. I will let you all know how it turns out. 

my stove info=  *S/N=  CH2356-36   MANUFACTURED =  7/20/11*


----------



## mideezee (Dec 11, 2012)

after reading all the posts, I grew a bit concerned myself. This stove was purchased less than a year ago and has worked well up until this point. The unit just turned an error light ( of which I have no idea what the error light means no secret decoder ring came with the box. ) I looked at the top inside of the burn pot and sure enough the metal is twisted and warped. I just sent an e-mail to US stove. I have kept this unit clean so I I don't think it is an abuse problem.I would expect a stove kept in reasonable shape to at least last 5years before having issues. If I hear back I will let you know.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 11, 2012)

What do you know yet another one.

The stove is being over fired (some how) or the metal it is made of is not up to par.

Consider yourself extremely lucky you noticed it and I hope you are not using that stove at all.


----------



## mideezee (Dec 11, 2012)

just trying to figure out my next move. This is my wood shop and gets a little chilly in the winter. Any suggestions for a good replacement. By the way I too just contacted US stove and I am waiting for a reply. The  really sad thing about this product is it comes from a company called US stove but the stove is made in CHINA. I was very disappointed when I found this out. Also I did notice on the last fire up it started up then had a small what I call blow up with in the pot. No fumes or excessive dust in the area either and door looks like it seals when shut.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 11, 2012)

That blow up you mentioned is because there is ash in the exhaust system and that can also contribute to the issue with the metal you are seeing.  It is called a delayed ignition, it is the gas generated by the slow cooking of the pellets in the burn pot not getting sucked out the exhaust (due to there being ash in the path), the slow cooking is also due to not enough air flow through the exhaust (that ash again).  The result is a little boomy when the pellets ignite followed by all of that gas.  

And yes most of us on here know all about USSC's source of major stove components even if it might not be the entire unit.

I don't recommend stoves, too many factors to consider.


----------



## zrtmatos (Dec 11, 2012)

I would not use this stove. A house fire is immenent!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 11, 2012)

mideezee,

You might want to start a thread and ask folks what they would recommend as a shop heater, give them some information about the size and construction of the shop and also what you do in it.

I'm sure they can give you some ideas.

However do not use that window unit. One of the posters on this thread is one who had his house burn.


----------



## wwert (Dec 11, 2012)

I have read many similar stories, I would NOT use that stove. Get US Stove to refund your money and go with a conventional stove. Those things are bad news.


----------



## mideezee (Dec 11, 2012)

thanks to all and as of this moment it is unplugged. I have already been contacted by someone from us stove. They asked for install pictures and  a picture of the damaged area in the stove and purchase receipt. All have been sent, I will post results here for others to reference. As for the ash. I kept this thing clean to the point of blowing and vacuuming it out on a daily basis just to be sure it would operate. ( I really don't like fires in a building unless I can baby sit them )  Conventional is what I am thinking. The concept of a window unit is nice, but the homework was never done. By the way looks like a great group on this forum.


----------



## mideezee (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, heard back from US stove and they promptly told me to pull the unit and do not use it. They immediately sent a replacement ( Model 2402 ) Looks exactly the same but there is more metal and less plastic. The pulse fan seems to be replaced by a steady exhaust fan. The flame seems to be a little more tame compared to the old one, not as intense but the heat output seems to be as good or better. I have only used it a couple times so I will have to see how this one works out. The fire box seems to be a little different although I can't explain. As for using this stove....like I said  will continue to baby sit it when I am working in the garage. I always have a fire extinguisher nearby any way. ( I do use gas cutting/welding torches from time to time ), but I think I would babysit any fire stove I would have, but that's just me. Stay tuned for updates. Cheers and happy new year.


----------



## Bioburner (Dec 31, 2012)

Local store has the window stove on clearance for $900. Have to check to see what model and maybe inform the manager.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 1, 2013)

i gotta tell ya gang, those who know me know i don't bash other company's products but anyone who has one of the early models of this type unit please give it a good 'going over" and if you see anything that looks amiss, quit using it and contact the manufacturer. this idea makes me uneasy to start with and looking at the pictures in this thread it worry's me more. lets be safe. US stove is a stand up company folks. if there's an issue im confident they will do right by it.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 1, 2013)

Safety.  This type of unit scares the heck out me more than seeing my ex Mother in Law in the drive with a suitcase. Please be safe and understand what you are getting into. 

Eric


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 1, 2013)

It's nice they replaced it though.


----------



## TLHinCanada (Jan 1, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Steel is steel of course, except if it is not properly made, in which case it is just a collection of things that don't always respond to heat in the manner you want.
> 
> Couple high heat and bad steel kiss whatever it is in bye bye.
> 
> ...


Steel is not steel.  There are many grades of steel.  Some for strength, some for heat resistance, etc.  I wonder if these stoves are made overseas.  I understand there a problem with using substandard material (material not up to spec) in the products.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 1, 2013)

TLHinCanada said:


> Steel is not steel. There are many grades of steel. ....snip


 
And all grades of steel are in fact steel by definition suitability for a particular use is a different matter ....most of the metal assemblies are likely imported.

One can verify this by having an account at a particular site that gathers all bills of laden that pass through customs (they become public documents at that point) here in the US, this includes stuff offloaded in other countries but entering the US.

I haven't gone looking for Canadian imports but have a funny feeling such might be the case there as well TLHinCanada.


----------



## TLHinCanada (Jan 2, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Steel is not steel. There are many grades of steel.


I guess I should have added more.  Not trying to bash any particular country.  A few years ago watched a news program on lamps that caught on fire.  They went out and bought some lamps from the big box stores.  What they found was either there was no UL/CSA sticker or the sticker was there but there was no certification.  Since then there have been other cases of such fraud; pet food, vitamins, etc.  It would not suprise me to find that they are downgrading the specs on material.  What company is going to pay to have the steel tested in the final product to see if it meets contract.  Its just taken for granted that materials are up to spec.  Pretty difficult to find something that is made in USA or Canada anymore.  Just about everything is made in China.  Interesting story on the web about a family trying to use only domestic products for a year.  Had to give up coffee because there are no coffee makers made domestically anymore.


----------



## CladMaster (Nov 23, 2015)

I know this is an old thread ..... but there is a recall on these stoves now ..... please visit the link below for more info and a refund.....

http://www.wcsh6.com/story/news/2015/10/24/stove-recall/74530558/


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 23, 2015)

Was another thread started on the recall not very long ago.


----------



## NYBurner (Nov 23, 2015)

I know a lot of you never liked the idea of these units....personally I think it was a fantastic idea that suffered from faulty execution.  I wish they would have refined the design a bit to get it to work properly.  This could have been a great solution for people living in cities, or renting....or even just getting some extra heat to a cold spot in the house.

Why was there so much negativity regarding this in the first place?  Was it a dislike of the product execution, or a disdain for the idea itself?


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 23, 2015)

I liked the idea, just not the place of manufacture and their seemingly lack of quality control when it's something that needs it in a very high degree. When they screw up dog food and infant formula, your homes safety is probably even less of a concern.
Maybe if importer had the firepot manufactured in the US where the product would have been easier to check the quality.
Hope this thread does not get to negative that I have to close it. Have not had to close one for a long time which is a good thing.


----------

